# S&P 500, DOW, NASDAQ, oil, BHP, RIO - Chart TV video 24 Nov



## charttv (25 November 2005)

Hi guys,

The latest episode of Chart TV is here. The bullishness in world stock markets continues to appear unabated with the US markets finally appearing to break out of their trading ranges and make recent highs.

http://www.pollux.biz/charttv/charttv24nov/charttv24nov.html


----------

